# problem with bluetooth on Amilo Pro v3505 [SOLVED]

## sumpi

See my next post below...

Hi all!

After getting my onboard wireless chip to work in my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro v3505, I want to get bluetooth to work.

I started by emerging the tools mentioned in the gentoo bluetooth guide.

But the problem is at the very beginning: I just do not know, what device I have onboard, so I guess the problem is the configuration of my kernel, which is 2.6.22 r9

Thanks for any help in advance!

Bye,

Sumpi

.config says:

```

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

```

 lspci gives the following output:

```

# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at d4200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

        Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at d4300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d4280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at d4540000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: d2000000-d3ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d1ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d40fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        Memory at d4544000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: d4100000-d41fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000053ffffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 18d0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 18c4 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 18c8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 18b0 [size=16]

        Memory at d4544400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at d2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ea-ab-10-ff-ff-de-18-00

0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18

        Memory at d4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=0a, secondary=0b, subordinate=0e, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 50000000-53fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 54000000-57fff000

        I/O window 0: 00003000-000030ff

        I/O window 1: 00003400-000034ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0a:06.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at d4101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0a:06.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 01)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

        Memory at d4101400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0a:06.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Siemens Computer GmbH Unknown device 10c1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255

        Memory at d4101100 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

lsusb gives the following output:

```

# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1241:1177 Belkin F8E842-DL Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

dmesg | grep -i bluetooth gives:

```

# dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

platform bluetooth: suspend

platform bluetooth: LATE suspend

platform bluetooth: EARLY resume

platform bluetooth: resuming

```

----------

## sumpi

it was my fault!

After rebooting into windows and deactivating both, wlan and bluetooth and reactivating both of them, it seems, that I have the bluetooth-subsystem up. now it is time to configure the stuff!

Thanks!

Sumpi

----------

